# Tail



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a young LH Black Tan doe she is stunning the only prob is she is starting to hold her tail up and over her back :? its really weird it doesnt happen all the time but none of the others do it at all, and I wonder if anyone else has had this happen and if you know why?
Cheers


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a healthy broken buck who damaged his tail ..he holds his tail up over his back sometimes, its strange to see .... its left with a kink in it ...I am pretty sure it does not hurt him because if you touch it he does not bother at all..... and there is no infection in it either.. the vet suggested to see how things go... and hes been fine ever since.... perhaps its something similar? but maybe without any visible kinks?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It is usually a sign that an animal is using a wheel that is too small for them.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I was beginning to think maybe that was the culprit but all the other does are using it with no ill affect and its one for mice! Shall have to get a new one, what a bummer!

Thanks though for the help guys


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The best ones seem to be the flying saucer ones as they dont cause the spine or tail to curve up at all.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one of those and the rest are hamster ones that attach to the cage bars, my does are all in one large duna style cage for guinea pigs that I have converted so it has no bars to attach one of the bigger ones to :roll: So I shall have to go out and but a stand if I can find one at [email protected]
I have taken the affending artical out but now they have nothing to run in :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad it looks like you have found the cause....... hope its better soon.My broken is an old boy now and does not use a wheel.... but likes his tunnels instead


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

We found our mice just did not get on with a saucer wheel so we swapped it back to our old ones


----------

